# Surf fish in Georgia



## tree27 (Jul 30, 2017)

Where are some of the best places to fish on the coast


----------



## Scallen (Aug 26, 2017)

You are actually somewhat limited by the structure of the GA coast. There are really only three islands you can get to by road: Tybee, St Simons, and Jekyll. (Sea island as well, but they don't want the little people on their island) The rest is basically wasted land. Of those, Tybee is often too crowded to even think about surf fishing, and the publicly accessible areas of St. Simons that do not disappear with the rising tide are pretty small. That leaves Jekyll. Avoid the middle section with the large public parking lots and head for the south end where there wont be as many bathers. Longer hikes out to the beach, but more room to fish.


----------



## WalkinDead (Aug 27, 2017)

If you do not have a kayak or boat, there are piers on Tybe, Jekyll, and St. Simon's, as well as old bridges on the ICW which can be fished.  The north and south ends of Jekyll have areas where the channel comes right up to the beach within casting distance to deep water.  The best area on the main beach is south of the soccer fields access point to Jekyll Point where there is a shallow channel near the beach, best at low tide.  You may have to share the beach with shrimp seiners on Jekyll on the weekends.


----------

